# How to keep the PC cool?



## NikhilVerma (Jul 22, 2004)

Guys i want to ask the question that how should we keep the pc cool...


Other than the following methods...

* Extra Fan
* Clean Parts
* Open space

coz even if i don't overclock my p4 2.8Ghz and GeForce4 MX 4000 and i keep my computer cabinet open they seem to get very very hot...


----------



## theraven (Jul 22, 2004)

the question is how hot ?
if hot beyond normal
then i guess u need to apply another layer of thermal paste
especially if ur computer has crossed the 2 yr mark


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 22, 2004)

Get custom cooling solutions from thermal take, get a good thermal paste like arctic silver. Use proggies like CPUIdle to lower CPU temps.


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Jul 23, 2004)

If u need serious cooling try water cooling kits,a watercooling kit with a good thermal paste( arctic silver brand is the best) -- nothing can be better than that. But water cooling kits are very expensive.


----------



## SpitefulPentium (Jul 23, 2004)

Dude if its not too hot (within operational limits) then I suggest you do nothing.

If you really want to see the temperature drop, then I suggest you spend one weekend to do the following:
1. Clean all possible fans in the cabinet. - This improves the fan's performance as the drag due to dust is reduced.
2. Bunch up your cable so that the airflow in the cabinet improves. 
3. You can check if the stock thermal layer on your processor has been reduced to just brown dust. If so take a piece of soft cloth and remove this dust from the heatsink. Apply a fresh layer of thermal paste and clamp down the HSF. DarkLord has written a guide on Thermal Paste application. Will post the link here if possible.

Try this and the temperature should go down by a few degrees.


----------



## godzi_85 (Jul 23, 2004)

i clean my cpu and gpu fan once a week... it really helps keep the temp down..
 and hey guys any idea where i can get water cooling kit in mumbai?


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 23, 2004)

Where can i get this "Thermal Paste" and for how much??


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 23, 2004)

Thermal paste u'll get it frm a vendor ofcourse if he stocks it. Arctic silver is a bit costly 500 bucks or so....Go to lamington if in mumbai.


----------



## abdulabby (Jul 23, 2004)

Has anyone had any luck in using CPUIdle with AMD Athlon Barton .I found no diff while using that program??


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Jul 24, 2004)

abdulabby wrote:


> Has anyone had any luck in using CPUIdle with AMD Athlon Barton .I found no diff while using that program??


CPUIdle may not show any changes/improvements while using winxp.cos winxp already uses/follows  the method that cpuidle uses to cool the cpu.


> The CpuIdle Approach
> 
> Under normal circumstances the CPU isn't always active but spends much time waiting for the keyboard, harddisk or CD-ROM. What would be more logical than to turn off the CPU for that period? That's exactly what the HLT machine instruction (Opcode F4) does. Whenever the CPU encounters a HLT instruction the clock is halted and the CPU enters suspend mode until an interrupt, NMI, or reset happens. With the advent of power saving microprocessors like the Cyrix Cx486S the HLT instruction elicits an additional benefit. When "Suspend on HLT" is enabled in the configuration register the processor not only stops on HLT but also enters the power saving suspend mode.
> 
> ...


----------



## alib_i (Jul 24, 2004)

> But even with NT and following versions it is only enabled when the BIOS and ACPI implementation is recognized by the OS.



please clear this ..
how do i check that its enabled in my comp .


----------



## rakee (Jul 24, 2004)

guyz i use AMD Athlon XP 2400.Often i find my system freezing up and its annoying for me to restart again and again.How to overcome this?


----------



## godzi_85 (Jul 24, 2004)

rakee said:
			
		

> guyz i use AMD Athlon XP 2400.Often i find my system freezing up and its annoying for me to restart again and again.How to overcome this?



dude i got the same processor... my pc is fine esp ... that its usually switched on for somewhere around 3-5 hrs a day.. sometimes even more...
i play a lot of games plus only 1 week to go b4 college starts...
which is your memory and os?


----------



## aadipa (Jul 24, 2004)

i have same proccy 2400+

my pc is always on, may be down for hour or so every 4-5 days 
i shut it down only when i make an installation asking restart, or in case of power cut.
and temp remains around 55-60C. 
never had a restart due to overheating.

and i have FX5200, a LAN card, 3 HDDs and 1 CD-RW packed in my cabbi


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 25, 2004)

It_is_Andrew said:
			
		

> abdulabby wrote:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone had any luck in using CPUIdle with AMD Athlon Barton .I found no diff while using that program??
> ...



Yeah yeah! we know that andrew, but i use CPUIdle with XP and still the temp difference is about 5 to 7 degrees when using CPUIdle. That means my PC runs cooler with CPUIdle. Try it with MBM 5 and u'll know the difference.


----------



## rakee (Aug 2, 2004)

my memory is only 128mb ram


----------

